# Gdzie katalog Autostart?

## m1k0

próbuję namierzyć skąd odpalane są programy po zalogowaniu do systemu.

W KDE mamy w sytemsettings nastawy do autostaru,ale tam (~/.config/autostart) nie jest wszystko

startuje mi nm-applet - gnomowski NetworkManager

ale jak jestem pod KDE to ja chcę KNetworkmanager i chcę aby nm-applet siedział cicho!

Wiem, że mogę go odinstalować, ale jest mi on czasem potrzebny, np. pod XFCE.

----------

## SlashBeast

czasem menager sesji go nie podnosi z zalogowaniem?

----------

## soban_

W ustawieniach srodowiska jest autostart (mozesz tam dodawac programy tak jak polecenia z konsoli, badz wybierac z menu kde) o ile mowa jest o KDE-4 jesli tak to radze tez wylaczyc zapamietywanie sesji (no chyba ze chcesz koniecznie to miec)? W wersji 3 to o ile dobrze pamietam, tak jak kombinujesz jest rzeczywiscie katalog.

----------

## c0oba

Pamiętam że jak chciałem przetestować kiedyś kde4, to miałem spore problemy z menadżerami sesji. Głównym powodem było uruchamianie compiza przez gnome'owego menadżera w kde, kiedy kde sobie samo odpalało swojego compiza. Wszystko się psuło i wybuchało. Jeśli ktoś ma sposób na ogólne rozdzielenie menadżerów logowania kde/gnome, to chętnie posłucham:P

----------

## soban_

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Pamiętam że jak chciałem przetestować kiedyś kde4, to miałem spore problemy z menadżerami sesji. Głównym powodem było uruchamianie compiza przez gnome'owego menadżera w kde, kiedy kde sobie samo odpalało swojego compiza. Wszystko się psuło i wybuchało. Jeśli ktoś ma sposób na ogólne rozdzielenie menadżerów logowania kde/gnome, to chętnie posłucham:P

 

Ja tak jak napisalem, wylaczam to - bo mnie tylko drazni. KDE-4 pewnie dawno instalowales bo akutalnie dziala przynajmniej mi w wersji z compizem odpalonym (fusion-icon - ktory dodalem do autostartu) i z tymi efektami wbudowanymi od kde, moge sobie wybrac i mi to wcale nie koliduje z gnomem. Kiedys mi sie tez wysypywalo kde, ale to bylo w wersji jak 4 dopiero wychodzilo.

----------

## m1k0

kiepska sprawa

zostaje mi odinstalować nm-applet-a?

----------

## callisto

Sprawdz jeszcze zawartosc katalogu /etc/xdg/autostart. Ewentualnie $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/autostart. Tam tez sa aplikacje odpalane przy starcie. 

Polecam zajrzec na http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html

----------

